# Cooling Scones



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The recipe I follow is the Cream Scone Recipe from the book entitled CRUST AND CRUMB. It states to remove the scones from the oven when finished baking and place on a rack to cool. My question is are the scones removed from the sheet pan and placed onto the rack; or, is the entire sheet pan (with scones) placed onto the rack?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Just the scones!


----------



## boulangerie (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes- Ishbel is right... Just the scones go on the cooling rack-- it allows them to cool evenly. If they sit on the pan, they can continue to (over)cook a little bit.


----------

